# ID info



## neoneagle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm a newbie here so I'm going to sound really dumb. How do I identify the model of 5000GT that I have? It has a 48" cut and a Kohler 25hp V-twin. Hydrostatic trannie. Thanks Folks!
Chuck


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Unsure about the Craftsman models, but somewhere on the machine, there should be a sticker or plate giving all the info about the machine. On my Deeres they are near the operators panel. Might just look on the frame or underside of the hood perhaps. Hope that helps, but probably not!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Craftsman usually has the sticker under the seat should start with 917. xxxxxx let us know if you find it or not.


----------



## neoneagle (Aug 13, 2010)

This is where the decal was,but is no more.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had that issue with a 95 MTD 'lowes team racing' tractor i got free quite a few years ago- was 95% complete, beat up and rusty and also missing the data plate ...i went to the local tractor parts place with the motor numbers and details and they managed to find the numbers for me thru thier database.

Im not sure about kohler data numbers if they tell what year the motor was built - briggs has the year in the 'code' part on the motor - 1st two numbers. if you find the year of the engine, it should get you a ballpark year of the tractor ( within a year or so).


----------

